# קרדיטים קרדיטים



## eliz88 (13/10/12)

קרדיטים קרדיטים


----------



## eliz88 (13/10/12)

אז מי אנחנו?ואיך הכרנו? 
אני מעין(24) החתן ליאור(26) שנינו סטודנטים אני לרכש ולוגיסטיקה הוא להנדסת חשמל. 
עובדים מתי שאפשר בין הלימודים,וגם מסתדרים בינתיים עם מה שחסכנו לפני הלימודים. שנינו אוהבים נורא טיולים,ספורט,לבלות עם כל החברים המקסימים שלנו! ואיך לא..נופשים
הכרנו בערך לפני 3 וחצי שנים,זה היה במקרה,הייתי רשומה לאתר הכרויות לדתיים,נרשמתי אחרי הצבא,בתקופת הצבא לא התעסקתי וחשבתי ממש על מה יהיה בעניין זוגיות,
ואח''כ חשבתי על זה שיכול להיות לי קצת קשה להכיר מצד אחד יש לי את החברות מבי''ס הדתי,ומצד שני חברות מהצבא וכו'.. 
ואני חיפשתי יותר משהו שיתאים לאופי שלי שהוא יותר מסורתי-דתי. התכתבנו במשך תקופה קצרה,ואז הכרנו! לפניו יצאתי פעם אחת וגם זה היה משהו של שעה וזהו,מבחינתנו זו הייתה אהבה ממבט ראשון! 
היה לי כ''כ כייף,ולא יודעת להבסיר איכשהו הרגשתי כבר בדייט הראשון שזה יוביל לחתונה!


----------



## eliz88 (13/10/12)

אז מי אנחנו?ואיך הכרנו? 
אני מעין(24) החתן ליאור(26) שנינו סטודנטים אני לרכש ולוגיסטיקה הוא להנדסת חשמל. 
עובדים מתי שאפשר בין הלימודים,וגם מסתדרים בינתיים עם מה שחסכנו לפני הלימודים. שנינו אוהבים נורא טיולים,ספורט,לבלות עם כל החברים המקסימים שלנו! ואיך לא..נופשים
הכרנו בערך לפני 3 וחצי שנים,זה היה במקרה,הייתי רשומה לאתר הכרויות לדתיים,נרשמתי אחרי הצבא,בתקופת הצבא לא התעסקתי וחשבתי ממש על מה יהיה בעניין זוגיות,
ואח''כ חשבתי על זה שיכול להיות לי קצת קשה להכיר מצד אחד יש לי את החברות מבי''ס הדתי,ומצד שני חברות מהצבא וכו'.. 
ואני חיפשתי יותר משהו שיתאים לאופי שלי שהוא יותר מסורתי-דתי. התכתבנו במשך תקופה קצרה,ואז הכרנו! לפניו יצאתי פעם אחת וגם זה היה משהו של שעה וזהו,מבחינתנו זו הייתה אהבה ממבט ראשון! 
היה לי כ''כ כייף,ולא יודעת להבסיר איכשהו הרגשתי כבר בדייט הראשון שזה יוביל לחתונה!


----------



## eliz88 (13/10/12)

ההצעה!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
כבר בחודשים הראשונים דברנו לאן מוביל הקשר,שנינו ידענו שזה יקרה מתישהו,אבל חיכנו להתחיל ללמוד לפחות וקצת לחסוך..
בזמן שלפני ההצעה הרגשתי שזה קרב אבל לא ידעתי בדיוק מתי.ההצעה הייתה מדהימה,שיט ביאכטה שבסופה ההצעה! 
השיט היה עם מוזיקה,יין ופינוקים מכיוון שזה היה בתקופת בחינות,החלטנו לחכות עם הארגונים לאחר המבחנים.


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

הטבעת! 
הטבעת נקנתה בבורסה ברמת גן באחת החנויות..ידעתי בערך על סגנון שאני רוצה ולפני עוד רמזתי לסגונונות..הבחירה הייתה מוצלחת במיוחד!!


----------



## sharon30a (14/10/12)

וואווו....וואווו...מיוחדת כל כך! יפהפיה!!!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

תודדה שרון!! היא באמת מיוחדת..


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

מסיבת רווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב אז היו לי 2 סוג של,חלק עם חברות ילדות ועד היום,וחלק עם חברות מהלימודים וחברות שהכרתי במשך השנים,
הראשונה הייתה בבית משחקים וארוחה שהחברות המקסימות הכינו,עם מלא מתנות מקסימות! והשנייה הייתה שבת כלה בבית של חברה,
הייתה שבת מרגשת מאוד שגם כללה משחקים והמון מכתבים מאנשים יקריפ! זה היה נורא מרגש...


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

אירוסין! 
החלטנו שלא נעשה ממש מסיבת אירוסין וכל זה,אבל במשפחה רצו בכל זאת לחגוג לנו קצת,אז עשינו משהו קטן עם המשפחה המצומצמת במסעדה.
היה מאוד כייף,וככה גם זו הייתה הזדמנות להכיר בין המשפחות..שבחתונה עצמה ידעו מי באמת האנשים שקשורים למשפחה!
המסעדה הייתה מסעדת ביסטרו בהרצליה,מסעדה מומלצת מאוד,עם שירות אדיב ואוכל טעים מאוד!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/10/12)

מקום מקסים! 
שם אכלנו לפני ההצעה שלנו =]


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

הזמנות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את ההזמנות עיצבה חברה מאוד טובה שלי שלומדת עיצוב ומעצבת כבר בעצמה המון דברים.
רצינו משהו פשוט שיאפיין אותנו,פשוט חמוד בלי יותר מדי קשקושים! 
את ההזמנות הדפסנו בגראנד פרינט רמת השרון. ממליצה עליהם מאוד לקחו לכל הדפסת הזמנה בערך 2 שקלים,
זה היה מוכן בזמן!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

הזמנה מקדימה


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

פנים ההזמנה


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

טבעות-ג'קסון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הלכנו לשם אחרי המלצות כאן! הגענו באחד מהימים בצהרי היום,לא היה יותר מדי עומס,אחרי שעה כבר יצאנו עם הבחירה!
אחת הבחורות שעבדה שם עזרה לנו ממש,ואחרי 3 שבועות הטבעות היו מוכנות לפי המידה שביקשנו!

ממליצה מאוד שם ממש זול,ויש הרבה מבחר!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

ההכנות 
האמת שהתחלתי לקרוא בפורום הזה עוד המון המון זמן יש לי חברות שהתחתנו מזמן,
ונורא נעזרתי בפורום בשביל טיפים בשבילן! בכלל השנתיים האחרונות היו מלאי חתונות,ותמיד אהבתי להסתכל על עצות של אחרות ועל הקרדיטים המקסימים שבנות כאן פירסמו!
את האולם מצאנו דיי מהר אחרי 2 אולמות שבדקנו,את כל שאר הדברים עשיתי רשימה של דברים נעזרתי בבן זוגי ולאט לאט יצאנו לבדוק לגבי כל דבר


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

מקווה והדרכת כלות 
בשביל הדרכת כלות פניתי למישהי שמוסמכת מהרבנות אבל אני בחרתי מי היא תהיה,היא הזמינה אותי לביתה,דיברנו בערך שעתיים והיה מאוד מאוד נחמד!
את המקווה שנמצא בהרצליה,אני חייבת לציין לטובה! הבלנית שם מקסימה!! כדאי להתארגן קודם בבית,ואז במקווה עצמו רק צריך שטיפה עם מים וזהו..


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

התארגנות 
- התארגנתי במלון דן אכדיה בהרצליה,והיו איתי כמה חברות מקסימות,שנתנו לי פתיחה של יום כייף במיוחד! 
אכלנו בבוקר ארוחת בוקר-מומלץ ממש זה החזיק אותי לכל היום,ובאמת שלא היה לי זמן להכניס פירור לפה כל יום החתונה!! 
עינב בר המאפרת הגיעה למלון(כיום כבר מארגנת רק בסטודיו בביתה) ההכנות היו כייפיות במיוחד,
קיבלתי חדר משודרג וכניסה מוקדמת לחדר.חיכו לנו שם פירות ושוקלדים,והחדר היה מאוד יפה ומרווח! עם נוף לים,אחד המקומות שאנחנו הכי אוהבים!
גם בלילה כשחזרנו למלון,חיכתה לנו שם ארוחה עם לחם וגבינות! האמת שהוא היה יבש,אבל מזל שנשארו קצת פירות מהיום,בחתונה לא אכלנו כלום,
בבוקר גם קיבלנו אפשרות לעזיבה מאוחרת אז היה זמן להנות קצת מהמלון!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

קשים לשתיה!! 
מומלץ מאוד לההביא! ככה לא הורסים את האיפור,וזה ממש נוח!
גם מגבוני קליה עזרו במיוחד,ומים לשתיה!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

איפור ושיער-עינב בר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עינב בר-הגעתי לעינב אחרי המלצות שראיתי בפורום הלכתי לניסיון ושם קבענו בערך מה יהיה הסגנון של האיפור והשיער.
ובנוסף הסבירה לי איך מתנהל היום עצמו מבחינת הארגונים שעות העבודה ותיאום עם הצלם. 
חוץ מזה קיבלתי גם טיפים שימושיים של דברים נלווים שכדאי שיהיו איתי ויהיו לי שימושים למהלך היום.חברות היו איתי הייתה אווירה מקסימה ממש ורגועה. 
במהלך התסרוקת עינב הציעה לי כמה אפשרויות ואחרי שעשתה דוגמא מסויימת אמרתי שאני מעדיפה משהו אחר,וישר פירקה ויצרה תסרוקת ממש מדהימה. 
האיפור גם יצא מדהים ואני אף פעם לא מתאפרת,והסבירה גם לי וגם לחברות שהיו איתי שידאגו שיתקנו לי אם משהו במהלך היום בצילומים ובאירוע יורד. 
התסרוקת וגם האיפור החזיקו במהלך כל היום עד 3 בבוקר,וכולם החמיאו על האיפור והתסרוקת.


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

התסרוקת מאחור


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

צלם-ינאי רובחה המוכשר! 
אל ינאי הגענו דרך חברים של המשפחה ודרך המלצות בפורום ובאינטרנט.
בפגישה אצלו התרשמנו ממש מהעבודות ומהדרך שבה הוא מצלם. אני מאוד אוהבת צילום,ונורא חשוב לי לקחת בעל מקצוע שאוהב את העבודה שלו כי רואים את זה בתמונות!! 
ביום עצמו ינאי ושבע הצלם וידאו הגיעו בזמן למקום ההתארגנות והתחילו לצלם החל מהשלבים הסופיים של האיפור.הצילומים המקדימים היו נהדרים והיה ממש כייף!
בחתונה עצמה כל הרגעים הכי חשובים צולמו,וגם האנשים שממש היו חשובים לנו היו בתמונות,הצלם הנוסף שלקחנו לסטילס שהגיע יחד עם ינאי,גם היה מוכשר מאוד,התלווה אלינו לכל השולחנות שרצינו,וגם לכל שולחן שההורים רצו!
מהתמונות אפשר לראות ממש את כל החוויה המדהימה של החתונה.על האלבום אנחנו עדיין עובדים,זה דיי קשה לבחור כל כך הרבה תמונות.אני ממש ממליצה עליו בתור צלם לחתונה,


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

שמלה-נגה ZOE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מהתחלה ידעתי שאני ארצה משהו עדין קלאסי ונשפך,הלכתי ל2 תופרות ובסוף בחרתי בנגה-zoe  מרעננה.
אני חייבת לציין שהיא פשוט מדהימה! אל נגה הגעתי גם אחרי שהלכתי בשביל חברה לבדוק לגבי שמלת כלה. וגם דרך המלצות באינטרנט.הגעתי לפגישת יעוץ יחד עם אמא שלי ועוד חברות והתחלתי לומר לה את הסגנון שאני אוהבת.
נגה התחילה את השמלה שלי מ0 וכל דבר שרציתי לפי הטעם שלי היא קלעה.השמלה בהתחלה הייתה אמורה להראות קצת אחרת לפי מה שאני אמרתי לה,ובאחת המדידות באמצע נגה תפרה את השמלה לפי מה שהיא חשבה שיהיה יפה עליי ומתאים למראה של השמלה. השמלה יצאה מדהימה ממש! גם כל האביזרים הנלווים לשמלה אם זו הינומה מדהימה ומסרקייה שהתאימה בול לשמלה יצאו יפים. 
בנוסף לעבודה המקצועית שנגה עשתה נורא היה לי נעים לבוא לכל מדידה ומדידה,והכי חשוב היא ממש מרגיעה שבסופו של דבר הכל יצא מושלם וכל בעיה הכי קטנה או אם אני לא מרוצה ממשהו הכי קטן היא תשנה והעיקר שאני אצא מרוצה. 
השמלה הייתה ממש נוחה וכולם היו בהלם מרוב שהשמלה כל כך יפה וכל כך מתאימה לי,גם אני הרגשתי נוח כל כך בשמלה שהייתי מוכנה להשאר איתה אפילו עוד יום לעוד איזה סט של צילומים.הכי חשוב שהחתן היה מרוצה כל כך מהשמלה! נגה לא מגבילה בכלל בכמות המדידות והיא תעשה כמה מדידות שצריך כדי שהשמלה תצא מושלמת. הרגשתי גם בנוח ממש לכל דבר שהיה לי לומר לגבי השמלה,וזה הפך את התהליך לכייף של ממש.


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

והשמלה עלי!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/10/12)

אהבתי מאוד את השמלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צנוע לגמרי אבל עדיין מאוד יפה וכלתי!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

כן חיפשתי שתהיה יפה וצנועה! 
בגב היא קצת חשופה אבל יש בה תחרה,היא עשויה בטוב טעם..


----------



## nowww (14/10/12)

עדינה ויפה כל כך . כמוך


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

יוו תודה רבה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

גב השמלה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

נעליים-ליקריש רמת גן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב אז בזה חשבתי שיקח לי הכי הרבה זמן! אני לא אוהבת כל כך סוגים של נעליים,ורוב הזמן אני רק עם טבע נאות.
במקרה נכנסתי לחנות LIKRISH ומצאתי נעליים פשוט מושלמות! מדדתי אותן וישר קניתי,הבאתי את החתן לפני כדי לראות שהעקבים לא גורמים לי להיות גבוהה יותר ממנו


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

תכשיטים-גראס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיפשתי תכשיטים עדינים שיתאימו לשמלה,מצאתי אותם בדוכן של גראס בקניון,
הם מקסימים,ומה שהכי כייף שהם שימושיים לי לאירועים אחרים גם!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

החתן!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ליאור רצה בהתחלה לקחת חליפה שהייתה לו כמה שנים קודם מחתונה אחרת,
אבל עדיין חתונה שלך זה כבר משהו אחר  אז הלכנו לבחור יחד חליפה בגוסטו-בדרום ת''א!
יש להם שם מבחר והמחירים יחסית סבירים! לקחו לו מידות והתאימו לא את החליפה ממש,אחרי 3 שבועות החליפה הייתה מוכנה.
הייתה בעיה קטנה בחליפה שקיצרו אותה קצת יותר מדי באורך,צריך תמיד לבדוק בכל המצבים גם שיושבים אם החליפה מתאימה,כי אם לא שיתקנו במקום!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

נעלי חתן-רוקפורט 
מעולים מעולים!!! הוא אומר שהן נוחות,והן גם יפות,
הנעליים שלהם דיי יקרות,אבל מתאים ממש בתור גם נעל אורטופדית!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

זר כלה-בר פרחים רמת גן 
רציתי פרחים בצבע אדום,שישתלבו יפה עם השמלה הלבנה,רציתי בהתחלה סוג מסויים של פרחים לזר מדורג,אבל לא היה במלאי.
אז בחרתי סוג אחר של פרחים! הזר יצא נורא יפה,ובאמת שימש רק לצילומים בהתחלה,אחר כך כבר עזבתי אותו בצד..


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

המפגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתן הגיע קצת לפני הזמן למלון,כדי שחברות שלי ילכו ויקשטו את הרכב.בינתיים הוא חיכה בלובי,ולפי מה שהבנתי הוא ממש התרגש וכבר חיכה לבוא לחדר!
המפגש היה ממש מרגש,גם הקטע המצחיק שכל החודשים קצת עבדתי על השמלה,שהיא תהיה נפוחה ועם כל מיני קשקושים והוא לא ממש אוהב את זה,
אז הוא היה ממש מופתע!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

מתרגשים


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

בוחן את התוצאה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

המלוות-מומלץ ביותר!!! 
היו איתי כמה חברות הכי טובות שהיו איתי מהבוקר, אני ממליצה ממש לפחות על 2 חברות שיהיו מהבוקר של החתונה,
הן נורא עזרו לי בכל דבר הכי קטן שהייתי צריכה,ובכלל זה כייף להעביר לפחות חצי מהיום עם חברות שמכירות אותך שנים!


----------



## FalseAngel (15/10/12)

איזה חמודים!


----------



## eliz88 (15/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

יוצאים למקדימים!! 
הצטלמנו בחצר של דן אכדיה,זה גם היה קרוב לאולם וגם מאוד יפה שם,וזה ליד הים!!
הצילומים היו ממש כייפים,והצטלמתי גם עם החברות,ואני ממש שמחה שיש מזכרת כל כך יפה!
ינאי צילם אותנו בכמה לוקיישנים בחצר של המלון ובעוד כמה פינות שאפילו תמונות שנעשו על מדרגות יצאו מהממות!

אני ממש!!! ממליצה לקחת שמיכה לצילומים המקדימים,אם רוצים לשבת על הדשא,או צילומים מגניבים על משטחים שקצת יכולים ללכלך את השמלה,
לי השמיכה ממש עזרה!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

תמונה שאני ממשש אוהבת


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

עם כל החברה!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתן הביא את החבר הכי טוב שלו  הוא היה הנהג שלנו!, וגם עזר ממש לכל אורך היום!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

יםםם


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

סיבוב עם השמלה!


----------



## ronitvas (14/10/12)

יופי של שמלה 
מאוד מאוד מחמיאה לך


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

המקום-ווגה הרצליה 
ווגה הרצליה- הכרנו את האולם עוד כמה שנים לפני שהיינו שם בחתונה של קרוב משפחה,לאחר שבדקנו כמה אולמות,החלטנו שנתחתן שם,בעיקר מהיחס הטוב שקיבלנו ממנהל האירוע-יוסי. בנוסף זה מאוד מרכזי,מכיוון ששנינו באים מהמרכז וכך רוב האורחים..
ישר בא לקראתנו בהמון דברים,וצ'יפר אותנו כמה שרק אפשר,יום למחרת הפגישה חתמנו על חוזה והתחלנו להמשיך בארגונים.
הטעימות היו נהדרות וכל הצוות עזר לנו בכל דבר שרק היה אפשר!גם האירוע עצמו אנשים שיבחו את האוכל השירות ואת היופי העדין של האולם. 
כרגע ההנהלה שם כבר השתנתה אז אני לא יודעת מה קורה עכשיו,באירוע עצמו רוב הדברים שהובטחו לנו קוימו. קיבלנו גם לרחבת הריקודים בר קינוחים,וגם הקבלת פנים הייתה מקסימה!
דבר אחד לא היה לטעמי. את מנהל האירוע בחתונה עצמה פגשנו רק באותו יום,וזה יצר כמה בעיות שכנראה כמה דברים שביקשנו לא עברו,לדעתי צריך לפחות כמה ימים לפני החתונה להפגש עם מנהל האירוע ולהבהיר את כל הדברים גם הכי קטנים שרוצים שיהיו. 
בסה''כ אנחנו היינו מאוד מרוצים.קשה למצוא היום אולם שלא יעלה יקר מדי ויענה על כל הציפיות.
מה שחשוב בקשר לתאורה,רוב הזמן האולם עצמו לא מואר,צריך להדגיש ולומר לתאורן במיוחד בקטעים חשובים שתהיה תאורה!במיוחד גם בשביל שהתמונות לא יצאו חשוכות מדיי.


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

עיצוב חופה-לילך הולצמן 
מעצבת הבית של ווגה!
אנחנו לקחנו בפנים את העיצוב הבסיסי,ויצא מקסים!! יש דברים שהעדפתי להשקיע בהם פחות,כי הרי ממילא לא יזכרו איזה מרכז שולחן היה!
באמת שעיצבו לנו את האולם מדהים! המפות היו בצבע סגול ומפיות לבנות,שילוב ממש יפה!

הוספנו רק על העיצוב 1500 שקל,כדי שיהיו בדים לבנים ושטיח...


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

בר-של המקום 
החבילה כללה בר תוצרת הארץ,וקנינו כמה בקבוקים תוצרת חוץ,זה הספיק ממש! ומ שבאמת חיפש קצת אלכוהול איכותי היה לו!
חבל להוציא הרבה כסף כשרוב האורחים לא באמת שותים..גם ככה אם המוזיקה והאווירה טובה יהיה שמח! 
והכי חשוב שאנחנו היינו שמחים וזה מה שעשה גם את האווירה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

שי לאורחים-סוכריות דרז'ה 
נהוג במסורת להעניק סוכריות דרז'ה,סוכריות שקדים מצופות,הן מיוחדות ממש ויובאו במיוחד מצרפת! 
סבתא שלי ארזה את כולן ועשתה סלסלה מדהימה,הן היו בכניסה וכל אורח שהגיע קיבל! 
לצערי מנהל האירוע לא הבין נכון ולא הדריך את המארחת בכניסה לגבי החלוקה,יצר קצת בלגאן ולא כולם קיבלו,וחלק לקחו כמה..


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

האוטו!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את האוטו חברות שלי קישטו,מיותר להוציא כסף על קישוט בחנות,יש היום המון קישוטים בזול שקלים מאוד להדבקה עצמית על האוטו!
ממילא הוא חונה מחוץ לאולם ולרוב אחרי האירוע כבר מורידים את הקישוטים


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

קבלת פנים!! 
אני ממליצה ממש להיות בקבלת פנים,אנחנו היינו בחלקה,כי לקח קצת זמן עד שהגיעו כל האנשים כדי לחתום על הכתובה,
וחיכינו גם לאוכל שיגיע לחדר, אבל בזמן שהיינו זה היה ממש משמח להיות עם כל מי שאני מכירה!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

צילומי משפחה-חשוב להגיע בזמן לאולם! 
אנחנו השתדלנו להגיע כמעט שעה לפני שהאורחים הגיעו,כדי שנוכל להצטלם עם כל המשפחה הקרובה!
ינאי ביקש למלא דף עם כל האנשים החשובים שנמצאים באירוע,ככה באמת רוב התמונות התמקדו באנשים שרוב הזמן נמצאים סביבנו!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

הרב-יוסף פרטוש 
את הרב אנחנו מכירים כבר שנים! ליאור הלך מדי פעם לשיעורים שלו,הוא גם יועץ נישואין ולפני החתונה באנו ודיברנו איתו,
הוא מקסים ממש,כל רצון שלנו הוא מילא,ונתן לנו תחושה של רוגע ממש!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

עוד מחתימת הכתובה 
ממש שמחתי להיות יחד כשחותמים על הכתובה. החלק הזה הוא של שנינו,ואין סיבה שלא אשתתף בזה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

ברכת כלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חברה קרובה הכינה לי ברכה לקרוא לפני החופה,נורא התרגשתי והיא גם נורא יפה,הרגשתי שהמילים שאמרתי נאמרו בכוונה גדולה ובשמחה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

לקראת החופה! 
כל אחד מאיתנו הלך עם ההורים,אני הייתי איתם עד באמצע עד שהוא בא לקראתי וכיסה אותי!

בחרתי את השיר בן סנוף-שערי חופה, שיר מרגש וממש יפה!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

מתרגשים בחופה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

נותן לי לשתות מהיין


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

טבעת!! 
הרב נתן גם לי להעניק טבעת בזמן החופה! אמרתי לו כמה אני אוהבת אותו וענדתי לו את הטבעת!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

תשל''כ


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

אוחזים ידיים! 
לכל אורך החופה החזקנו ידיים,היה ממש מרגש וזה נותן תחושה נהדרת שהגענו אחרי שנים וחודשים למעמד והשקענו הרבה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

נשואייםם


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## קבוק בוטן (15/10/12)

איזה זוג חמודים אתם


----------



## eliz88 (15/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

מוזיקה-אלמוג בר התותח!!! 
הגענו לאלמוג אחרי המלצה מדיג'י אחר שהיה תפוס בתאריך שלנו. 
קבענו פגישה להתרשמות וישר התרשמנו ממש,החדר עבודה שלו פשוט מדהים מכמות הציוד והדיסקים ברחבי החדר,אלמוג ישר הסביר על דרך עבודותו וישר אמר שהדבר הכי חשוב זה הדעות שלנו והסגנון שאנחנו מעדיפים, אלמוג השמיע לנו סגנונות לפי הבקשות שלנו והסביר איך זה הולך להיות באירוע מבחינת מעברים של שירים.
ממש נהננו ואחרי שראינו דיג'י אחד נוסף כבר ידענו שנחזור לאלמוג. 
במהלך החודשים עד לאירוע דאגנו לעדכן את אלמוג בכל מיני בקשות ודברים שאנחנו רוצים. כשבוע וחצי לפני האירוע באנו אליו לפגישה ממש לפני החתונה עם רשימת שירים שאנחנו רוצים ועוד בקשות מיוחדות. ביקש/נו מאלמוג המלצות לשיר שבירת כוס ובחרנו מאחד מהמלצותיו.
כיום לפני האירוע אלמוג ממש עזר לנו בזה שהוא ערך לנו בעצמו את השיר של הסלואו אחרי שהגירסא שקיבלנו מהמורה לריקוד לא הייתה באיכות כל כך טובה.וזה ממש עזר לנו. ביום האירוע עצמו אלמוג הגיע בזמן וכל הבקשות שלנו גם לשירים וגם מבחינת הווליום שביקשנו שלא יהיה חזק מולאו.הרחבה במשך כל האירוע הייתה מלאה גם בצעירים וגם חלק מהמבוגרים שבדרך כלל לא רוקדים קמו ורקדו.גם אנחנו נהננו מאוד במהלך האירוע לשמוע ממש את כל השירים שרצינו ועד היום כל פעם שאנחנו שומעים שיר שאנחנו אוהבים אנחנו מנסים להזכר האם הוא היה בחתונה.מלא תגובות לגבי המוזיקה היו מעולות וגם במהלך האירוע ממש נהננו מזה שהוא העלה אותנו לבמה שלו כדי לשמוע באוזניות מה הולך ברחבה,וגם כדי לחלק לאנשים את כל האביזרים לרחבת הריקודים.
גם קיבלנו מאלמוג מתנה דיסק עם שירים של הקבלת פנים!! היינו מאוד מאוד מרוצים!! שווה כל שקל!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## חדשים בעסק (14/10/12)

אלמוג היה גם אצלי בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מדהים איך חוץ משיער לבן, הוא לא השתנה הרבה ב-6 שנים...


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

חחחחח


----------



## sharon30a (14/10/12)

tאיזה כיף לקרוא! גם אנחנו סגרנו איתו!!!הוא 
באמת קסם של בחור!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

אביזרים לרחבה-כפר גלעדי ומטלון 
ההמלצות בפורום ממש עזרו,וברחוב מטלון מצאנו 2 חנויות עם המון המון אביזרים לרחבה!! הם עשו את הרחבה צבעונית ושמחה במיוחד!
קנינו בערך ב200 ש''ח המון דברים,והכל נחטף!!! עלינו לעמדת הדיג'י ומשם חילקנו את הכל!
קנינו שרשראות,קצת סטיקלייטים,טבעות זוהרות משקפיים,כובעים וגיטרות ומקרופונים מתנפחים!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

אמשיך מחר!! 
ככה זה כשבשבת ישנים מלא!!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

ריקוד חתונה!! איתן קרול 
רצינו משהו קליל וחמוד! איתן קרול מדריך לריקוד ממש השקיע,עשינו חזרות של כמה פעמים,והיה ממש כייף! 
מומלץ ממש,הוא שילב לנו כמה שירים ביחד,גם שקט וגם קצבי! מאוד נהננו!!
היה מלחיץ קצת לפני הריקוד,אבל כשהתחלנו אותו זה זרם ויצא טוב!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

שיר חתונה-אני ואבא של החתן! 
אני גם דוברת צרפתית ואבא של החתן רצה שאני והוא נשיר יחד שיר שקוראים לו "la bonne fraunquete"  שיר קצבי וחמוד,שמדבר על כמה טוב שמסביב יש כל כך הרבה חברים,והכרת תודה על זה שהם באים להשתתף בשמחה! הוא לקח את השיר ושינה לו חלק מהמילים לפי השמות במשפחה,וזה יצא מקסים וחמוד! הקלטנו את השיר "באולפני טל" ברמת השרון! האחראי שם מקסים ויצא מעולה,ההקלטה עצמה הייתה כל כך כייפית,ובחתונה שרנו כשהיה ברקע את הפלייבק!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

קליפ הפתעה של החברות! 
החברות הפתיעו אותנו והכינו לנו קליפ עם כל מיני תמונות מכל השנים! זה היה מאוד מרגש,הן השקיעו ממש ועשו לנו סרטון חתונה מדהים.


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

רחבת הריקודים!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרחבה הייתה מלאה!! גם המבוגרים רקדו,השירים היו ממש מכל הסגנונות,התחיל קצת בחסידי,עבר לישראלי ולשירי שנות ה60-70
ואז טיפה מזרחי,וכל השירים המוכרים חדשים וישנים! נהניתי מאוד מהמוזיקה,
מאוד שמחתי שהמוזיקה לא הייתה חזקה,יש חתונות שהמוזיקה פשוט מחרישת אוזניים ופשוט לא כייף לרקוד!
אנחנו לא זזנו מהרחבה! והיה כל כך כייף לרקוד עם כולם!! כל החברים והחברות עשו שמח ממש,וקפצו עלינו,ועדיין הצלחנו גם לרקוד הרבה פעמים יחד! זה היה לי ממש 
חשוב!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

שר לי עם המיקרופון המתנפח


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

החברות והשמלה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

סבתא התותחית!!! 
הסבתא של החתן גם היא לא זזה מרחבת הריקודים,בע''ה שתהיה בריאה עד 120 קרעה את הרחבה!!!! 
החתן ביקש מהצלמים ממש להתמקד עליה,עדיין לא רואים את זה כל יום,הם ממש התמקדו וככה נוכל להגיש לה מזכרת נהדרת!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)




----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

זר על הראש


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

אחותי השושבינה המקסימה!!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

בנות ישנות כאן עדיין?? 
טוב או שמא בעבודה...
לי יש עוד שבוע לחופש מהלימודים,ואז חזרה ללימודים ולעבודה!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

קינוחים! 
הבר קינוחים לרחבה היה פשוט מגניב!!! גם הכינו עמדת וופל בלגי,ואנשים נורא נהננו אכלו קינוח והמשיכו לרקוד!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

מאושרים ומרוצים לגמרי!!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

הסתיימה החתונה-ומתחילים בחיים האמיתיים! 
לפני החתונה לא גרנו ביחד,אז זה דיי מרגש שאחרי החתונה באמת יש משהו חדש!! ועכשיו מתחילים להרגיש בניית בית!
נהננו מכל רגע בחתונה,לא היינו לחוצים בכלל,התרגשנו ושמחנו! השקענו בדברים החשובים ובמה שיכולנו,והיה חשוב לי להגיע לאותו יום רגועה 
ושאני כן אדע מה קורה סביבי! תמיד יש רגעים קטנים שפחות זוכרים,בשביל זה יש את התמונות והוידאו להזכיר,אבל בגדול אני זוכרת הכל! גם ממש שמחתי שבאמת את רוב המוחלט של כל האורחים הכרתי,חוץ מכמה חברי עבודה של ההורים! אני לא מבינה חתונות ענקיות שיותר מחצי האורחים החתן והכלה לא מכירים בכלל!!

בימים האחרונים שלפני האירוע סידורי השולחנות היו נורא קשים,וגם אשורי המוזמנים לא היו קלים במיוחד.עד ליום עצמו גם שינינו מספר מוזמנים,ויש אנשים שאישרו הגעה
וכמובן לא הגיעו...הם היו מעטים אבל היו!אבל העיקר שהאנשים שהיו ממש חשובים לנו שמחו איתנו!

בעלי היה שותף להכל ועם כל הלימודים הקשים גם הוא נורא השקיע ועשה הכל כדי לארגן את זה טוב! היה לי ממש חשוב לשתף בכל דבר! גם בשטויות הכי קטנות!

הכי חשוב זה להבין שזה סה''כ אירוע שנגמר מאוד מאוד מהר,ואין שום סיבה לכעוס אפילו אם יש דברים קטנים שבדרך נופלים!

ממש תודה לכל בנות הפורום שעזרו!! אתן מקסימות,באמת שנעזרתי המון המון בכל העצות השימושיות וגם באנשי מקצוע שהצעתן!!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (14/10/12)

וזה באמת מה שחשוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קרדיטים ממש יפים, התמונות מקסימות!
אהבתי מאוד את השמלה שלך, כמו שכתבו לפניי - צנועה ועדיין כלתית ויפה!

מזל טוב!


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

תודה רבה! איזה כייף לשמוע


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/10/12)

ממש נהניתי לקרוא! 
אתם נראים זוג מקסים וממש אהבתי את הגישה שלך שמשתקפת בקרדיטים. 
נשמע שהיה לכם אירוע יפה ומוצלח. 

המון מזל טוב וחיים משותפים מאושרים!


----------



## eliz88 (15/10/12)

תודה רבה!! ריגשת אותי


----------



## simplicity83 (15/10/12)

מקסים!! 
המון המון מזל טוב 
נשמע שהיה ממש כיף וממש "אתם". 

מאחלת לכם המון בהצלחה בהקמת הבית המשותף, בעיניי זה הצעד הכי חשוב וגדול, בעולם החילוני זה לפעמים יותר גדול מחתונה  
ושתמיד תאהבו ותשמחו


----------



## eliz88 (14/10/12)

ירח דבש-איטליה!! 
יומיים אחרי החתונה טסנו לאיטליה ל10 ימים! היה מקסייםםם,שילבנו את מרכז איטליה והצפון,ממליצה ממש לצאת לחופשה ישר אחרי החתונה,זה מרגיע וממש כייף!
היה מדהים,איטליה יפיפיה הפיצות והגלידות שם מעולות!!!

רומא יותר בשביל התרבות ובשביל כל המבנים המרהיבים שגם בתקופת התיכון למדתי עליהם עוד מתקופת הרנסאנס  
צפון איטליה מרהיב בנופים וכל העיירות הציוריות המקסימות פשוט נהדרות!!!
האיטלקים ממש נחמדים,והיה קל להתמצא שם!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/10/12)

וואו הקרדיטים נהדרים  
ריגשת אותי עם התמונה של ה"נשואים" =]

שתדעו אושר ועושר!


----------



## eliz88 (15/10/12)

תודה רבה!!!! חח כן חיכינו לזה הרבה!! 
גם היום אנחנו ממש מתרגשים שהחלפנו סטטוס בתעודות זהות


----------



## ronitvas (15/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
ויופי של בחירה לגבי ירח-דבש
אכן יש בצפון איטליה אוכל מעולה!!! 
מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים


----------



## eliz88 (15/10/12)

תודה רבה! 
אני שמחה על הבחירה ממש,עם כמה שרציתי ארה''ב,אבל זה כבר יקר מדי...


----------



## ronitvas (15/10/12)

ארה"ב תחכה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל החיים עוד לפניכם


----------



## lanit (15/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אתם נראים זוג מקסים ושלו, וכ"כ מאושר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שניכם ממש זורחים בתמונות!
שיהיה המון מזל טוב!


----------



## eliz88 (15/10/12)

תודה רבה!!!


----------

